# 94 Altima No Start? How to test clutch pedal switch



## dezedez (May 30, 2010)

I have a 94 Altima that is my teenage sons, I have driven it for several months no problems. Drove it to work parked it next day wont start, nothing at all lights on the dash come on, radio works, lights work but no cranking at all from the starter. I have seen threads about clutch pedal switches, when I looked under the dash I see two switches one on top or in front of clutch pedal and one behind the pedal with a button that looks like when the pedal is pressed in the nipple/ button is depressed. The one that is behind the pedal with the nipple button touches nothing I press the clutch all the way to the floor and the nipple goes through a hole on the pedal frame. 
1. I see plastic on the carpet looks like it was some type of plug that touched that nipple/button, is that correct?
2. When I use my hand to press the clutch and press the button the car still wont start but lights go off in the car, does that mean that switch is bad?
3. I have seen people talk about by-passing the switch how is this done, I am handy but need clear instructions untill a new switch arrives (if needed).

any pics of what a pedal switch in the correct position looks like would be great


----------

